
Personal Data About Small-Donor Democrats Is All over the Internet - ninninhall
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/18/opinion/democrats-donor-data.html
======
pmdulaney
Good thing for them that no one loses his job for supporting Democrat-approved
causes.

